# Up in Big Sur Cali



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

It was a beautiful day here in Big Sur, Cali. My family and I are on vacation and my girl snapped this pic. If you havent been on the northern cali coast... i seriously think you need to get here....


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Wow! That is an amazingly clear day - a cool shot by your girl as well! With the stinking hot weather here, I kinda wish we could be up in Northern Cali right about now... Thanks for sharing bro!

CD


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Looks Like A Nice Day For A Smoke--Nice Pic!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Great smoking view..


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

What a beautiful shot...looks like the water was glass with that background...very pretty...GF did a decent job wiht the pic as well. nice


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Very nice! So, there's only one question left unasked: "Whatchya smokin'?"


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Killer pic there!!!!


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

I agree the central California coast is simply amazing. You look like you are having a really cool time. :mrcool:


----------

